# schwinn bmx scrambler



## fxo550 (Mar 9, 2012)

is for sale on the orlando florida craigslist for $250


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 10, 2012)

Naww,thats too much! your be lucky to get $150.00 for this bike. They won't a high end bmx bike,like GT or Haro was back in the days


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 12, 2012)

therealbikecity said:


> naww,thats too much! Your be lucky to get $150.00 for this bike. They won't a high end bmx bike,like gt or haro was back in the days




wtf? ????????


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 14, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> wtf? ????????




I'm just telling you the truth about what its worth! I don't fu ck around with price's!


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 14, 2012)

TheRealBikecity said:


> I'm just telling you the truth about what its worth! I don't fu ck around with price's!




Not your not telling me the truth guy,this is my bike and i can ask what ever i want my asking price is $250 OBO and i do not see an over price issue here,it is in a good shape,original paint,yellow skyway mag wheels or something like that,i do not know anything about bmx bikes but i did a reserch on what peoples ask for this particular bike,so please is ok if you don't like my price but do not tell me how much i need to ask for my bike,thanks.


----------



## macr0w (Mar 14, 2012)

He's just a Schwinn hater.

Scramblers don't get the respect they deserve.

I'd have to be broke down and out of work and desperate to sell this one for $250.00. 






A nice Scrambler in good shape is worth $250.00 to the right buyer.

Some people don't care for them and think of them as just cheapo beginner bikes.

They may be on the low end side but they are awesome in my opinion.

You have be of a certain age to respect the Scrambler.


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 14, 2012)

macr0w said:


> He's just a Schwinn hater.
> 
> Scramblers don't get the respect they deserve.
> 
> ...





Nice bike,i will post some pictures of my bike soon.


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 14, 2012)

*pic.*

My bmx (I know about the chain guard,kickstand,grips) before the expert said something about it.


----------



## macr0w (Mar 14, 2012)

Very Nice. 

Scrambler guys would love that.

$250.00 isn't very much money for a classic machine like that. 

Love the root beer color.


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 14, 2012)

macr0w said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Scrambler guys would love that.
> 
> ...




I think is a fare price,,right after i post the pic. i got some one willing to do the $250 plus shipping to CA.


----------



## macr0w (Mar 14, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> I think is a fare price,,right after i post the pic. i got some one willing to do the $250 plus shipping to CA.




Exactly.


----------

